# The Britt Baker problem



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

If AEW didn't realized it then she would already be champion.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

They keep giving her screen time and featuring her more prominently than many of the other women. And fans have to suffer for it too.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

AEW is high on her for some reason. They want so bad to make her a star but it’s not really working. I liked Britt in the beginning but her flaws are too exposed to not notice.

It was the same thing with Hangman Page. They wanted to make him the biggest babyface on the show but there was something off about him as he wasn’t connecting with the fans like they wanted. They found the issue and now Page is the best thing going. They’re trying to find the issue with Britt now. The difference is that Page is great at everything he does so he just needed a small tweak. Britt is not great at anything and needs developmental time.

AEW is trying to create their own stars from the ground up, which I commend, but I think they need to move on from Britt for a while and put maybe a Big Swole in her spot.

I though the content last night was great, the delivery was just terrible. The content made her seem like a real bitch. If MJF were to deliver that same content it wouldn’t have seemed so awful. Give that content to a heel Alexa Bliss or a heel Becky Lynch And it would’ve came off a lot differently.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

MJF could talk about the reproductive life of fruit flies and he would make it interesting. Doesn't mean the content would be good on its own. That promo would just have fallen flat with most people, especially someone as bad as Baker and that's what we saw.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I have a feeling we didn't see the worst of it, since they cut it off before she was done talking


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

I didn’t think it was bad at all. Tony was asking a question and she went on a narcissistic rant. Maybe the delivery was unconventional, but considering she’s a heel and they often reject the format of an interview it doesn’t really hurt.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220160247882448904

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

"I'm the hottest girl on this cruise ship"



Says the flat assed, flat chested, triple black diamond of a ski hill nose bitch.

Get her the fuck off the TV already.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

she is the worst. she is the WOAT.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

She's bad but I can get behind a bad heel Britt better than bad babyface fotc Britt.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well here's a couple things everyone here forgets remember Smiley Kylie or whatever her name was was supposed to be probably the face of the Women's Division and I would say although it's not feasible right now that Britt Baker would probably be best with in a tag team that way her faults are not exposed so easily but at this rate they don't have enough women or tenure to do a tag team women's division


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Heel Britt has a much better chance than face Britt - so I'm willing to give it a chance. I do think as a heel she could get a manager/mouthpiece to accompany her as she could claim to be too busy to handle both her careers. 

The manager could any number of ways - put her with Tully, with eventual break up bringing in Tessa. Bring in a old hat name like Ivory, bring in an indie worker or use a current roster person. Marko Stunt is shooting his shot with Jenn Decker, maybe him a painfully unaware friendzoned dude who Britt uses as her lackey. If not Stunt, bring in an indie person for such a role. She can have both a manager and a personal assistant/lackey even. You could even have times where she's too busy to make the show herself so has her assistant cut a promo/give an interview for her and the like.


----------



## Jonhern (Oct 19, 2017)

First time I ever changed the channel during dynamite, the beginning of that match was just so bad, worse than students you see at Indy shows. And her gimmick is so bad, who the fuck cares that she is a dentist?


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't care about women wrestling but yes shes the lowest thing on AEW, just pair her with Marko Stunt so at least the two worst characters share the same time spot, as for looks even that redhead goth chick was hotter than her.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I thought it was...…..I don't know. Like, I really don't know what to make of that promo.

I mean you always ask yourself, what is the point of what she's saying? Well, she was basically showing how bitchy she is now. And well, she did do that. Calling Tony a shitty barista, reminding you she's super smart, talking about how hot she is. The content was fine.

But the was she spoke and the order she said everything.....I don't know what she was going for there.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

I thought her roasting Tony Schiovane was pretty funny.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I like her.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

iarwain said:


> I thought her roasting Tony Schiovane was pretty funny.


That's because it was. The content was fine. It was the delivery that I think is divisive.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

DOTL said:


> That's because it was. The content was fine. It was the delivery that I think is divisive.


The Starbucks line was great, but yeah her delivery was monotonous and just seemed off. She needs proper training.


----------



## incomplete moron (Nov 28, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> the delivery was just terrible. The content made her seem like a real bitch.


that was the fucking point lol :SSS she was making a fucking heel turn, ofc she should seem like a real bitch, u have to be trollin right now?!? goddamn..
and delivery was awesome,she sounded completely natural and relaxed, dunno why majority hated it. oh yeah,cuz they think fucking alexa bliss is great on mic and can't recognize real talent,gotcha


----------



## WolvesofBabylon (Feb 6, 2018)

Tonys WTF reaction is all time worthy

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

WolvesofBabylon said:


> Tonys WTF reaction is all time worthy
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

ceeder said:


> View attachment 82251


It irks me to the core he never got a shot in WWE. Tony is awesome.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

incomplete moron said:


> that was the fucking point lol :SSS she was making a fucking heel turn, ofc she should seem like a real bitch, u have to be trollin right now?!? goddamn..
> and delivery was awesome,she sounded completely natural and relaxed, dunno why majority hated it. oh yeah,cuz they think fucking alexa bliss is great on mic and can't recognize real talent,gotcha



The context of my post went completely over your head my guy. I’m praising the content of the promo and the fact that she seemed like an actual bitch because of said content, as it should be. Her delivery was monotonous though.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

DOTL said:


> That's because it was. The content was fine. It was the delivery that I think is divisive.


Yup. Delivery had zero heat. If her intention was to portray that she couldn’t give two shits about the moment, she achieved that in spades.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I don't think Britt is great in ring or on the mic, but I don't think that promo was the worst of all time and laugh worthy.

She didn't have a lot of emotion, if any. But, I blame the decision to have a wrestler cut a promo 20 seconds after a match. She was pretty winded and could have used a minute or two to relax. None of it felt sincere, like she wasn't reading a memorized speech. I would bet money if she had a back stage interview where she had her breath and focus, it would be a million times better. She's not known to be great on the mic and giving her an immediate promo after a match where she seemingly turned heel was not smart. This is more on the shoulder's of AEW than Britt.


----------



## incomplete moron (Nov 28, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> The context of my post went completely over your head my guy. I’m praising the content of the promo and the fact that she seemed like an actual bitch because of said content, as it should be. Her delivery was monotonous though.





Reggie Dunlop said:


> Yup. Delivery had zero heat. If her intention was to portray that she couldn’t give two shits about the moment, she achieved that in spades.





All Elite Wanking said:


> She didn't have a lot of emotion, if any.


 that.was.the.fucking.point. to sound like monotonous,emotionless expresionless bitch that doesn't give a shit bout anythin cuz that's obviously her new gimmick lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

incomplete moron said:


> that.was.the.fucking.point. to sound like monotonous,emotionless expresionless bitch that doesn't give a shit bout anythin cuz that's obviously her new gimmick lol


Lol I don’t know what kind of chicks you’re exposed to in your life bruh but most bitches are bitches because of the emotion and feeling that they put into their words. 90% of what you say is all body language and tonality. 10% is the actual wording. Monotony is never the goal when you’re trying to interact with a live crowd as they won’t give a shit about anything you’re saying. And that was obvious last night. The only exception to this is if the girl in question is an emo goth chick who never leaves her room. All other “bitches” express their “bitchiness” accordingly lol


----------



## The Principal (Apr 5, 2019)

Hottest girl on the ship? She wasn’t even the hottest girl in that match.

Tony’s reaction was impeccable. A gif that hopefully lives forever.


----------



## incomplete moron (Nov 28, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Lol I don’t know what kind of chicks you’re exposed to in your life bruh but most bitches are bitches because of the emotion and feeling that they put into their words. 90% of what you say is all body language and tonality. 10% is the actual wording. Monotony is never the goal when you’re trying to interact with a live crowd as they won’t give a shit about anything you’re saying. And that was obvious last night. The only exception to this is if the girl in question is an emo goth chick who never leaves her room. All other “bitches” express their “bitchiness” accordingly lol


nope lol, wrong on all accounts,close but no cigar,PAL


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

incomplete moron said:


> that.was.the.fucking.point. to sound like monotonous,emotionless expresionless bitch that doesn't give a shit bout anythin cuz that's obviously her new gimmick lol


Talk about X-Pac heat. That gimmick is headed straight for it.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

incomplete moron said:


> that.was.the.fucking.point. to sound like monotonous,emotionless expresionless bitch that doesn't give a shit bout anythin cuz that's obviously her new gimmick lol


reported for cursing.

Orange Cassidy is emotionless and monotonous. Britt Baker was "I'm winded, did I botch anything in that match that just ended, here's my chance to turn heel - don't F up" breathless. It was great she had some strong burns, but it was clear she was concerned with saying those burns and finishing the promo as fast as possible. 

Why the mods let you rejoin and curse at other users is beyond me.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

She’s been great when delivering taped promos.

But yeah, she’s just a generally nervous performer. You can tell she isn’t confident in the performance she’s trying to sell to the crowd.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Britt Baker is the AEW Charlotte, only without any talent to back it up. She's rubbish in the ring and average on the mic. Plus she's not 100% committed to the company, works full time as dentist so not much room for improvement.


----------



## incomplete moron (Nov 28, 2019)

Tilon said:


> Talk about X-Pac heat. That gimmick is headed straight for it.


 no it isn't lol stop lyin



All Elite Wanking said:


> reported for cursing.
> 
> Orange Cassidy is emotionless and monotonous. Britt Baker was "I'm winded, did I botch anything in that match that just ended, here's my chance to turn heel - don't F up" breathless. It was great she had some strong burns, but it was clear she was concerned with saying those burns and finishing the promo as fast as possible.
> 
> Why the mods let you rejoin and curse at other users is beyond me.


 everybody curses wtf u talkin about lol

no it wasn't lol stop lyin



bdon said:


> She’s been great when delivering taped promos.
> 
> But yeah, she’s just a generally nervous performer. You can tell she isn’t confident in the performance she’s trying to sell to the crowd.


 u and I obviously watched different things lol, she didn't sound or seem nervous at all, just the exact opposite,she was perfectly calm and collected and convincing. nope,she was extremely confident lol wtf


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

incomplete moron said:


> nope lol, wrong on all accounts,close but no cigar,PAL


Nah bruh, I'm 100% correct. Like always. You on the other hand, have no idea wtf you're talking about.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220499730729504769

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220499730729504769
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Please tell me she really thinks she was trending in a good way..!? Please, please tell me this!!!


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I think she's pretty self aware to be honest. It's part of her oblivious heel turn. She just thinks she's so much better than you, me, everybody that she must have been trending for the right reasons. It's like a Lana (or Eva Marie) gimmick.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

They should have had her eat the pin every week like an enhancement talent. Then cut promos saying yeah I'm green, but I give it my all and I'm learning every week, I work as a dentist full time. Then a year down the line start pushing her more. She would get more respect that way. 

The amount of TV time she's getting is border line ridiculous, especially when there's better talent getting next to none. No wonder Kylie Ray left.


----------



## incomplete moron (Nov 28, 2019)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Nah bruh, I'm 100% correct. Like always. You on the other hand, have no idea wtf you're talking about.


nope lol, it's the other way around PAL, I'm correct as always and YOU have no idea wtf you're talkin bout


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

the_flock said:


> They should have had her eat the pin every week like an enhancement talent. Then cut promos saying yeah I'm green, but I give it my all and I'm learning every week, I work as a dentist full time. Then a year down the line start pushing her more. She would get more respect that way.
> 
> The amount of TV time she's getting is border line ridiculous, especially when there's better talent getting next to none. No wonder Kylie Ray left.


Kylie Rae left after one match on the first show. No one knew what was going to happen at the point she got out. She is also just as green as Baker and Rose in that match.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

So she's a heel now and people aren't liking her. 

Job done.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Better off in WWE where someone gives her a script to read off.

I guess there’s some good about script reading


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> Kylie Rae left after one match on the first show. No one knew what was going to happen at the point she got out. She is also just as green as Baker and Rose in that match.


Kylie had 3 years experience then. Britt has none.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

She's been


the_flock said:


> Kylie had 3 years experience then. Britt has none.


She's been Wrestling for 4 years.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

All Elite Wanking said:


> She's been
> 
> She's been Wrestling for 4 years.


The vast majority of her matches were 4 way, 6 Way and gauntlet matches. 

She's green as. 

If you want to talk about longevity, then Leva Bates trumps all apart from Kong in AEW.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

the_flock said:


> The vast majority of her matches were 4 way, 6 Way and gauntlet matches.
> 
> She's green as.
> 
> If you want to talk about longevity, then Leva Bates trumps all apart from Kong in AEW.


I didn't mean to counter the idea she's green. The vast majority of her matches were single matches, some intergender, and a few tags. Trust me, I'm not saying they were good. And, 4 years is still really young in the business. And, for women, they get a lot more high profile opportunities quicker. She wrestled with Wardlow's company and I've been to a few of those shows over the past 4 years, the company always featuring her as the messiah of the women's division. It was rough back then and not much has changed.

But, I also defended the promo. She shouldn't have been in that position to begin with.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

All Elite Wanking said:


> She's been
> 
> She's been Wrestling for 4 years.


Changing sex positions with Adam Cole doesn’t count.


----------



## incomplete moron (Nov 28, 2019)

yes it does lol stop lyin


----------



## I'mTheGreatest (Aug 3, 2019)

That was super cringe - don't ever give her the mic again


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Give her this as a gimmick


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Changing sex positions with Adam Cole doesn’t count.


Petty lmao.


----------



## Jeripunk99 (Oct 16, 2017)

Horrible wrestler and ugly ass bitch


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Britt is a complete failure, all things said. She's been on TV now for, what, 4 months? A few PPV's as well? Years of training? If there hasn't been any noticeable improvement after all this time, there's no hope. It's been painfully obvious, that nothing in her abilities to overcome that, has manifested into something other than what she is... bad at what she does.

For comparison's sake, I saw Shotzi Blackheart's NXT debut and she seems to have a few of the same issues as Britt. Yes, I've seen her work prior to TV, so I'm not "new" to her. If you go back and watch that match with Shayna, her timing is off, slow to react, looks lost at times, botched spots, etc. Was it first time nerves? Possibly, but she did not look good in her debut. She was like Britt, but with green hair.

As for Britt's "heel turn" promo, that landed as a big thud to the canvas. She has about as much charisma and personality as a rock. I know, I had one as a pet in my much younger days. Her delivery was monotone, no anger, no emotion, no nothing. As opptick said about reading scripted promos, in her case, he's absolutely right. It was just terrible. The only positive to come out of this, is that fans can finally boo her... off the stage.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

As someone else posted on here she needs to decide what else matters more being dentist or being a wrestler? because clearly she cant do both she need to pickup more indy dates and get more ring time once a week isnt going to teach you shit.

Also if i look in to my crystal ball and tell you who could be one of the first candidates to be released by AEW she would def be on the list but i dont know how ruthless Tony Khan is as a business man doesnt seem to have his old mans balls.


----------



## Generic WWE Guy (Nov 17, 2016)

As bad as her promo was, there is absolutely NO reason to cut her off like that. That sort of BS was WCW level and exactly what happened to Jericho during his GOAT 1004 holds promo. I don't want to see AEW cut anyone off ever again regardless of how bad the promo might be. 

Having said that, AEW is looking after Britt at the hopes she puts in the good word to Adam Cole much the same way WWE looks after Roman at the hopes he puts in the good word to The Rock.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Generic WWE Guy said:


> As bad as her promo was, there is absolutely NO reason to cut her off like that. That sort of BS was WCW level and exactly what happened to Jericho during his GOAT 1004 holds promo. I don't want to see AEW cut anyone off ever again regardless of how bad the promo might be.
> 
> Having said that, AEW is looking after Britt at the hopes she puts in the good word to Adam Cole much the same way WWE looks after Roman at the hopes he puts in the good word to The Rock.


It was a taped show too, so they could have just left it out altogether. AEW just continues to make really stupid and unnecessary mistakes


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I feel like we have another Roman Reigns situation were certain fans have just decided "nope fuck her, she can't be any type of relevant". The entire division is full of botchers and bad talkers (Riho doesn't even do promos by the way) but it seems it's really only pointed out on the woman that fans have decided aren't allowed to be pushed.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> I feel like we have another Roman Reigns situation were certain fans have just decided "nope fuck her, she can't be any type of relevant". The entire division is full of botchers and bad talkers (Riho doesn't even do promos by the way) but it seems it's really only pointed out on the woman that fans have decided aren't allowed to be pushed.


Now for the fans the most important thing is the in-ring skills and Baker is not even in the top 6 in terms of in-ring skills.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Now for the fans the most important thing is the in-ring skills and Baker is not even in the top 6 in terms of in-ring skills.


I've read why folk don't like her. But at least imo I feel the entire division is guilty of the things Britt gets knocked for. Everybody in that division botches and nobody is a good promo, so why point her out like she's unique in that issue.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> I've read why folk don't like her. But at least imo I feel the entire division is guilty of the things Britt gets knocked for.* Everybody in that division botches* and nobody is a good promo, so why point her out like she's unique in that issue.


Shida didn't do any botch.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Shida didn't do any botch.


I mean she busted Baker's nose open in their match


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> I mean she busted Baker's nose open in their match


Heu no actually Baker did it to herself, well one of her blood vessels inside her nose broke. 
She started bleeding after 2min of her dominating Shida (Shida didn't even throw a punch during this time), so hard for Shida to bust Baker's nose when she didn't even touch her.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Probably Britt's facial expressions don't help her much. She often seems a bit pissed in general so maybe she will become better as a heel. Give her time. She probably needs to get laid more by Cole lol.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Heu no actually Baker did it to herself, well one of her blood vessels inside her nose broke.


It's okay that Shida botches too.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Heu no actually Baker did it to herself, well one of her blood vessels inside her nose broke.


It's okay that Shida botches too.


----------



## The Principal (Apr 5, 2019)

A mask like the one Marty Scurll wears during his entrance would be beneficial for Britt.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

And at what point in your video Shida have any offense on Baker that would cause a nose bleed ?
The video start : Baker is not bleeding
1min : Baker is bleeding 

The thing is Shida didn't touch her during this minute.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> I've read why folk don't like her. But at least imo I feel the entire division is guilty of the things Britt gets knocked for. Everybody in that division botches and nobody is a good promo, so why point her out like she's unique in that issue.


I think the reason she's been constantly shit on, is because there has been no improvement in her work. From day one, I've said that she needed to improve and here we are 4 months later, she's still the same awful worker. AEW are and have, since the beginning, pushed Britt as the top face (take Riho out of the situation) only to be let down by her lack of skill, or changing up her style. In my eyes, she hasn't adopted to any new techniques, skills, style, timing or awareness, to what she is currently showcasing. Yes, some of the other women (am I allowed to say that now, or is it just WWE ) are just as bad as Britt, but at the same time, again, she's being pushed, regardless of her abilities. Having her lose the #1 contender spot, I feel, was done because she still wasn't ready to carry the division at that time. You could also throw in the fact they were pushing Statlander for that same spot. Now, neither one is in contention for the Championship.

About Britt being cut-off with her promo... can we stop referring everything to the late 1990's WCW and WWF era? I don't even think some of you were born when that was going on. If you check the calendar, the year is 2020. It's time to move on. Now, having Britt be cut-off while still talking, was obviously done on purpose. It's going to be another "excuse" for her to say why she's the best, etc. exactly as she was saying in her promo. There's no conspiracy here. No "WCW-esque" type stuff. It was done, on purpose, for a reason.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> And at what point in your video Shida have any offense on Baker that would cause a nose bleed ?
> The video start : Baker is not bleeding
> 1min : Baker is bleeding
> 
> The thing is Shida didn't touch her during this minute.


You see the title right, or do you think TNT and AEW are unfairly crediting botches to her? Also the botch was during the commercial break. 



Garty said:


> I think the reason she's been constantly shit on, is because there has been no improvement in her work. From day one, I've said that she needed to improve and here we are 4 months later, she's still the same awful worker. AEW are and have, since the beginning, pushed Britt as the top face (take Riho out of the situation) only to be let down by her lack of skill, or changing up her style. In my eyes, she hasn't adopted to any new techniques, skills, style, timing or awareness, to what she is currently showcasing. Yes, some of the other women (am I allowed to say that now, or is it just WWE ) are just as bad as Britt, but at the same time, again, she's being pushed, regardless of her abilities. Having her lose the #1 contender spot, I feel, was done because she still wasn't ready to carry the division at that time. You could also throw in the fact they were pushing Statlander for that same spot. Now, neither one is in contention for the Championship.
> 
> About Britt being cut-off with her promo... can we stop referring everything to the late 1990's WCW and WWF era? I don't even think some of you were born when that was going on. If you check the calendar, the year is 2020. It's time to move on. Now, having Britt be cut-off while still talking, was obviously done on purpose. It's going to be another "excuse" for her to say why she's the best, etc. exactly as she was saying in her promo. There's no conspiracy here. No "WCW-esque" type stuff. It was done, on purpose, for a reason.


I don't disagree that she's not great, but I disagree with a lot of the rest. Obvious non-fans aside, folk give AEW mistakes a lot of leeway because they've only been around 4 months. It's just weird that this generous mindset isn't applied to Baker who herself has only had 11 matches since Dynamite began, and 15 since Double or Nothing. Of those 15 matches 7 were multi-man matches. Not a lot of time to get real growth. I'd get the knock if she was like say Mandy Rose who has had 83+ matches last year and still has shown little positive growth. 

As far as her push that's why I bring up Reigns. Right now her push isn't nearly as big as it's being presented, not to say it's non-existent. But it feels like because folk are so dead set on being against her, they're treating her modest push as if it's the biggest push around. I mean Riho has certainly had a bigger push, Brandi has a bigger push, Statlander has spent less time in the company and has a bigger push. So for me it's hard to really see why folk are so upset with her push that's 4th at best. 

I think the last point you made isn't towards me so I won't address it.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> You see the title right, or do you think TNT and AEW are unfairly crediting botches to her? Also the botch was during the commercial break.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair enough. You're right about the "push" that others have had in comparison, so maybe it's not just her being pushed above all others, but rather why she's still being pushed, regardless of rank. Personally, I don't hate her, but that "it factor" just isn't there. Skill or personality.

I'd say that the best in the division are (not in any order), Riho, Shida, Statlander, Swole, Shanna and Nyla. With that said, I don't feel Britt to be among those given few.

No, the last comment was not directed at you.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> You see the title right, or do you think TNT and AEW are unfairly crediting botches to her? Also the botch was during the commercial break.


Nosebleed does not equal botch....


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Garty said:


> Fair enough. You're right about the "push" that others have had in comparison, so maybe it's not just her being pushed above all others, but rather why she's still being pushed, regardless of rank. Personally, I don't hate her, but that "it factor" just isn't there. Skill or personality.
> 
> I'd say that the best in the division are (not in any order), Riho, Shida, Statlander, Swole, Shanna and Nyla. With that said, I don't feel Britt to be among those given few.
> 
> No, the last comment was not directed at you.


See I don't even think I could name who I think is the best out the division lol. I do think AEW has done the division a disservice personality wise nobody has really had the chance to get themselves over outside of Brandi.



rbl85 said:


> Nosebleed does not equal botch....


So she purposefully busted her nose? I mean either Shida botched or she purposefully busted her opponents nose, which one is it? 

Again it's okay to admit she botches


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Shida


rbl85 said:


> Shida didn't do any botch.


Shida botched her dropkick to Mel the other week, da hell ya talking about?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

K4L318 said:


> Shida
> 
> Shida botched her dropkick to Mel the other week, da hell ya talking about?


Didn't watch that week.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> So she purposefully busted her nose? I mean either Shida botched or she purposefully busted her opponents nose, which one is it?
> 
> Again it's okay to admit she botches


For me a botch is when someone miss a move, making someone bleed a tiny bit from the nose is not a botch.

BUT K4L318 just said that she botched a dropkick last week so in the end she did botch.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Garty said:


> Fair enough. You're right about the "push" that others have had in comparison, so maybe it's not just her being pushed above all others, but rather why she's still being pushed, regardless of rank. Personally, I don't hate her, but that "it factor" just isn't there. Skill or personality.
> 
> I'd say that the best in the division are (not in any order), Riho, Shida, Statlander, Swole, Shanna and Nyla. With that said, I don't feel Britt to be among those given few.
> 
> No, the last comment was not directed at you.


Shida, Riho, Statlander, Priestley, Shanna, Nyla.

Britt aint god awful and she clearly has the it factor since she gets peeps talking. She doesnt have to a champ but their mistake wit her was thinking she was a face.

This TV and smartees here are too focused on 4 star matches.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

K4L318 said:


> Shida
> 
> Shida botched her dropkick to Mel the other week, da hell ya talking about?


I don't think that Mel sold anything in that match. She had quite a bit of stiff offense, but didn't seem to take it back. It seemed to me that she wasn't comfortable being in a bigger ring. Just look at her runs to and from the ropes. Yes, it was a sloppy match overall, went too long and just fell flat, no matter how you look at it.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Garty said:


> I don't think that Mel sold anything in that match. She had quite a bit of stiff offense, but didn't seem to take it back. It seemed to me that she wasn't comfortable being in a bigger ring. Just look at her runs to and from the ropes. Yes, it was a sloppy match overall, went too long and just fell flat, no matter how you look at it.


Well they had to change what happened during the match just before the show because of Kong illness.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

K4L318 said:


> Britt aint god awful and she clearly has the it factor since she gets peeps talking. She doesnt have to a champ but their mistake wit her was thinking she was a face.


Umm, no, we're not only talking about her because she does NOT have the "it factor", she's just not on the same level as the few others I mentioned.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> For me a botch is when someone miss a move, making someone bleed a tiny bit from the nose is not a botch.
> 
> BUT K4L318 just said that she botched a dropkick last week so in the end she did botch.


I think term wise a botch would be anything that happens in the ring that wasn't supposed to happen. Even if a busted nose is no big deal. But everybody botches, especially in women's division. It just is what it is.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

sh


Garty said:


> Umm, no, we're not only talking about her because she does NOT have the "it factor", she's just not on the same level as the few others I mentioned.


she clearly has the it factor. All dat matters. Ya on this forum trying to rewrite wrestling in star matches.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Well they had to change what happened during the match just before the show because of Kong illness.


dat aint had nothing to do wit her botch. She missed a dropkick, aint da only time she botched either but we like her and she da most polished of the lot.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> I think term wise a botch would be anything that happens in the ring that wasn't supposed to happen. Even if a busted nose is no big deal. But everybody botches, especially in women's division. It just is what it is.


A botch is a move that didn't go according to plan. A dropkick, a clothesline, something off the top rope, MJF's first attempt at the cross-rhodes finisher, etc. Anything that happens to the person, bloody nose, cut over the eye, or at worst a broken bone, is accidental. No one is out there to purposefully hurt the other person. Botches will happen. Accidents will happen.

What I don't like about a botch, is when it's obvious that both screwed up a move, only to try it again a few seconds later, just makes it look even worse. The move didn't work, so just carry on with the rest of the match.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Jedah said:


> This really can't be ignored anymore. Last night was a great show with one glaring outlier. Britt Baker again had a sloppy match, but that isn't new.
> 
> What was new was what happened after. She was veering heel for the last few weeks and that seemed like the right decision but...
> 
> ...


*We agree for the first time. I think it's time to push Shida. She's very likeable, a really good wrestler, and will actually show up to work more than once every 3 months. They crowned the wrong Joshi.*


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

K4L318 said:


> dat aint had nothing to do wit her botch. She missed a dropkick, aint da only time she botched either but we like her and she da most polished of the lot.





K4L318 said:


> sh
> 
> she clearly has the it factor. All dat matters. Ya on this forum trying to rewrite wrestling in star matches.


First things first. Your grammar is not easy to follow. That's not a knock against you, I just have a hard time trying to adjust some words, to the correct words.

I don't think anyone, other than some people's hate of The Bucks, is rating any match as, X out of X, but if they do, it's their opinion to make, not yours. You obviously see her to be worth more, than those of us who don't. Please, it's been nice not having Dude, ahem, I mean Wood, around, to state his opinions as fact, so let's not start that.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Garty said:


> A botch is a move that didn't go according to plan. A dropkick, a clothesline, something off the top rope, MJF's first attempt at the cross-rhodes finisher, etc. Anything that happens to the person, bloody nose, cut over the eye, or at worst a broken bone, is accidental. No one is out there to purposefully hurt the other person. Botches will happen. Accidents will happen.
> 
> *What I don't like about a botch, is when it's obvious that both screwed up a move, only to try it again a few seconds later, just makes it look even worse. The move didn't work, so just carry on with the rest of the match.*


Yeah the bottom is the worst, it just makes it embarrassing. It's just takes you out of it as a viewer.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Shes already working twitter. Im proud. You go girl.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> See I don't even think I could name who I think is the best out the division lol. I do think AEW has done the division a disservice personality wise nobody has really had the chance to get themselves over outside of Brandi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're talking to a brick wall dude. Wouldnt waste my energy.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Garty said:


> First things first. Your grammar is not easy to follow. That's not a knock against you, I just have a hard time trying to adjust some words, to the correct words.
> 
> I don't think anyone, other than some people's hate of The Bucks, is rating any match as, X out of X, but if they do, it's their opinion to make, not yours. You obviously see her to be worth more, than those of us who don't. Please, it's been nice not having Dude, ahem, I mean Wood, around, to state his opinions as fact, so let's not start that.


I work and then type as quick as possible. Not here for the grammar. So you gon see a lot of those. 

So peeps in this forum or on social which aint even 10% of the audience.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> I feel like we have another Roman Reigns situation were certain fans have just decided "nope fuck her, she can't be any type of relevant". The entire division is full of botchers and bad talkers (Riho doesn't even do promos by the way) but it seems it's really only pointed out on the woman that fans have decided aren't allowed to be pushed.


You're right as far as this being a Roman situation. Roman Reigns is a good wrestler, one of the best they have on some nights. But with Roman people resented him once WWE made it obvious he was the next guy. Now, WWE also did Roman no favors by having a returning Daniel Bryan get eliminated like a chump in the 2015 Rumble, but that's a story for another day.

The same thing applies to Britt. She was their 1st woman signed. She was the woman who represented AEW at the TNT Upfronts. So everything she does is under a microscope. And look, I'm not here to say Britt has been great. But there have been a lot of their female talent that have looked mediocre but yet don't get the hate. I see so much hype for someone like Big Swole for example with people saying she's so much better than Britt and I can't see it at all.

And to AEW's credit, they haven't even tried putting her in the top spot. But there is still this perception that she's the golden child.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

not everyone talks the same ? lol nice excuse,That was a beyond terrible promo with horrible thought behind it. Trashing someone is easy but she sounded bad and basically made thousands and thousands of people that respect their job as a barista at starbucks look like they have no value instead of somehow properly being a heel towards the other person


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

lol th


TD Stinger said:


> You're right as far as this being a Roman situation. Roman Reigns is a good wrestler, one of the best they have on some nights. But with Roman people resented him once WWE made it obvious he was the next guy. Now, WWE also did Roman no favors by having a returning Daniel Bryan get eliminated like a chump in the 2015 Rumble, but that's a story for another day.
> 
> The same thing applies to Britt. She was their 1st woman signed. She was the woman who represented AEW at the TNT Upfronts. So everything she does is under a microscope. And look, I'm not here to say Britt has been great. But there have been a lot of their female talent that have looked mediocre but yet don't get the hate. I see so much hype for someone like Big Swole for example with people saying she's so much better than Britt and I can't see it at all.
> 
> And to AEW's credit, they haven't even tried putting her in the top spot. But there is still this perception that she's the golden child.


people hate roman reigns because hes boring he has nothing going for him hes not carasmatic he cant talk and has nothing special about his character. Its not some special fan boy hating thing.Theres reasons when a lot of people hate someone . Its not a fan gimmick the guy just does not have it and vince knows it but wants you to forget it


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

iarwain said:


> I thought her roasting Tony Schiovane was pretty funny.


it could have been funny if he said something remotely related to him.Instead of pretending he works at starbucks as if that is a terrible thing.


----------



## Generic WWE Guy (Nov 17, 2016)

Bea Priestley, Penelope Ford, Hikaru Shida, Kris Statlander, Jamie Hayter and Priscilla Kelly are all stars to me but none besides maybe Shida and Statlander seem to be getting pushed.


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

I didn't think anything could possibly worse than the wrestling in that match.... then they gave Britt a mic and proved me wrong.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

All Elite Wanking said:


> I don't think Britt is great in ring or on the mic, but I don't think that promo was the worst of all time and laugh worthy.
> 
> She didn't have a lot of emotion, if any. But, I blame the decision to have a wrestler cut a promo 20 seconds after a match. She was pretty winded and could have used a minute or two to relax. None of it felt sincere, like she wasn't reading a memorized speech. *I would bet money if she had a back stage interview where she had her breath and focus, it would be a million times better.* She's not known to be great on the mic and giving her an immediate promo after a match where she seemingly turned heel was not smart. This is more on the shoulder's of AEW than Britt.


Tonight's promo was real good. I'm quoting myself because it's clear AEW recognized the problem, and I'm bragging and declaring I called it. You don't put someone who is not great on promos in a heel turning promo 30 seconds after a match on live TV. Instead, you let them prepare and address the crowd like they did tonight.

AEW saw where they screwed up and fixed the problem. If they have Britt cut promos in this format then she's going to be great.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

For the first time I actually liked a Britt segment. I think that this promo was probably scripted though, which to me is fine because some wrestlers are better at promos if provided with verbiage.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

It was good. I agree


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

She did something decent?, nah you people must be trolling, gonna watch it later.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

Calling out JR makes her a hero in my book.


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

Geeee said:


> For the first time I actually liked a Britt segment. I think that this promo was probably scripted though, which to me is fine because some wrestlers are better at promos if provided with verbiage.


Didn't sound scripted to me. They probably gave her more specific bullet points and she probably practiced it.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Baker continues to impress every week. She is far and away the best woman on the roster.


----------



## ericwaskk (Jan 28, 2020)

I like her, I really do, now is she the smoothest speaker on the roster ? No although it adds realism and you know what like I said I like her.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Britt still thinking she is a face and the hero is golden ?


----------



## JJKING13 (Jan 11, 2020)

Say what you will but I think that is a lot of improvement over the last couple of shows. Classic booking - not getting over as a face? Turn Em heel and see how it goes.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

ericwaskk said:


> I like her, I really do, *now is she the smoothest speaker on the roster* ? No although it adds realism and you know what like I said I like her.


This is good opportunity to pat myself on the back for what I said last week. If you're not a smooth talker, not great at promos, your company shouldn't put you in a heel turning promo 25 seconds after your match on live when you're gassed. Perhaps Britt wanted to do the boat promo and AEW allowed her, but they realized Britt can't shine in those circumstances.

You can talk a lousy talker and put them in the right spot to cut a good promo. Some people just need different settings.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

All Elite Wanking said:


> This is good opportunity to pat myself on the back for what I said last week. If you're not a smooth talker, not great at promos, your company shouldn't put you in a heel turning promo 25 seconds after your match on live when you're gassed. Perhaps Britt wanted to do the boat promo and AEW allowed her, but they realized Britt can't shine in those circumstances.


The boat promo was so bad it was good, and JR burying her was hilarious. Then they doubled down and made something out of it the next week. Talk about making chicken salad out of chicken shit. Impressive, really.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Someone taught Britt how to cut a promo in the last few days.


----------



## ericwaskk (Jan 28, 2020)

All Elite Wanking said:


> This is good opportunity to pat myself on the back for what I said last week. If you're not a smooth talker, not great at promos, your company shouldn't put you in a heel turning promo 25 seconds after your match on live when you're gassed. Perhaps Britt wanted to do the boat promo and AEW allowed her, but they realized Britt can't shine in those circumstances.
> 
> You can talk a lousy talker and put them in the right spot to cut a good promo. Some people just need different settings.


Ok so she's not a great although guess what who is? Especially in the women's division, honestly I say give the girl a break. Once again I though both of her promos were alright.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

ericwaskk said:


> Ok so she's not a great although guess what who is? Especially in the women's division, honestly I say give the girl a break. Once again I though both of her promos were alright.


Sorry, I was agreeing with you. She's not the best, but there's not other women blowing her away. I also thought to cut her a break on her boat promo. Considering the circumstance she had to do that promo under and the circumstances of this week's, it's clear she needs some preparation and that's what they gave her.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

All Elite Wanking said:


> Sorry, I was agreeing with you. She's not the best, but there's not other women blowing her away. I also thought to cut her a break on her boat promo. Considering the circumstance she had to do that promo under and the circumstances of this week's, it's clear she needs some preparation and that's what they gave her.


It's got me wondering if the boat promo was intentionally cringe. Either JR buried her on the fly (maybe told to go to break) or this was a work. Considering how well it's come together...


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Someone taught Britt how to cut a promo in the last few days.


Yeah — that was infinitely better than last week. I was legit laughing at some of her burns.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Tilon said:


> It's got me wondering if the boat promo was intentionally cringe. Either JR buried her on the fly (maybe told to go to break) or this was a work. Considering how well it's come together...


I think what happened is the promo on the boat was entirely off the cuff and she probably really lost the plot. Since it was taped, they could just cut the bad part and have JR record some commentary over it.

Then during the course of the week, she sat down with Cody or Arn Anderson or something and they came up with some better verbiage for her to say what she was trying to communicate.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Last night's promo was 1000x times better than the week before. Last week she was rambling and the promo structure was all off. Here it felt like she had more time to prepare and she sounded confident. Calling out JR the way she did worked as a follow up to the previous promo and a lot of what she said was true. And that last line ripping Baker Mayfield was an excellent closing line.

If she can keep this up, she might finally find the right role in the women's division. Now if only I could say that about the rest of the division.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

When she grabs the mic, I can't be the only one praying for Joel Gertner to come out and cut her off "well well well.... Whilst ripping her to shreds.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I think Baker is the sort that needs a bit of a script - they definitely gave her a little more direction

but the delivery is all her - some of those burns were scalding


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

She did much, much better last night. That was the first Baker segment I've ever liked. Hopefully she can keep it up.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest (Aug 3, 2019)

Wow, what a difference my god didn't think she had that in her tbh!


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I loved it!
Damn, now that's a loud reaction of boos. Now all she needs is to get an "assistant" just like every Dentist. The assistant can hold her challengers down while she beats them up.

But this was a much needed character change in the division.
Time for Britt to be champion, we can have Statlander take it from her later.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I loved it!
> Damn, now that's a loud reaction of boos. Now all she needs is to get an "assistant" just like every Dentist. The assistant can hold her challengers down while she beats them up.
> 
> But this was a much needed character change in the division.
> Time for Britt to be champion, we can have Statlander take it from her later.


Dr. Luther would fit that spot way better than he does in the Nightmare Collective


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Yes, her "Dynamite" interview was great. I loved the dig at the Cleveland fans. 

The part where she motioned Tony over and said, "C'mere, c'mere" was very Alexa Bliss-like.

But she did one other great promo that I really liked. That was before her match with Bea Priestley. "That means I can rip your $&@*^ jaw off your face, Bea!"


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Tilon said:


> It's got me wondering if the boat promo was intentionally cringe. Either JR buried her on the fly (maybe told to go to break) or this was a work. Considering how well it's come together...


JR said during her interview last week that he was told to go to commercial. I feel like the whole thing was planned. The only time they do interviews after a match is if it's a squash so they don't sound to winded unless its a big match like a championship win. This was a regular match so she was suppose to look like shit in that interview and use that to fuel her interview last week. 

Everyone loves Tony and JR so it was a good job for her to go after them first with her heel turn. It gets heat quickly and many fans were ready to boo her anyways.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It wasn't terrible but the way they cut it off mid-rant made it seem wayyyyy worse than it was. Like they were trying to cover for how bad it was. She just seemed like she was rambling which, okay, it still wasn't totally terrible but when they cut her off for commercials it just made it seem unsalvagable. Also do fat people go to Starbucks often? Wouldn't you say McDonald's or something?

That said there's something I like about Britt and AEW sees something in her clearly but she certainly needs work. I think it's clear they wanted her to be face of the division from the onset but have backed off from that a bit and are trying to fix whatever isn't working. The bitchy heel turn may work better if her promos have direction and aren't just her rambling into a commercial break. Her promo this past week was far, far better.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It wasn't terrible but the way they cut it off mid-rant made it seem wayyyyy worse than it was. Like they were trying to cover for how bad it was. She just seemed like she was rambling which, okay, it still wasn't totally terrible but when they cut her off for commercials it just made it seem unsalvagable. Also do fat people go to Starbucks often? Wouldn't you say McDonald's or something?

That said there's something I like about Britt and AEW sees something in her clearly but she certainly needs work. I think it's clear they wanted her to be face of the division from the onset but have backed off from that a bit and are trying to fix whatever isn't working. The bitchy heel turn may work better if her promos have direction and aren't just her rambling into a commercial break. Her promo this past week was far, far better.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It wasn't terrible but the way they cut it off mid-rant made it seem wayyyyy worse than it was. Like they were trying to cover for how bad it was. She just seemed like she was rambling which, okay, it still wasn't totally terrible but when they cut her off for commercials it just made it seem unsalvagable. Also do fat people go to Starbucks often? Wouldn't you say McDonald's or something?

That said there's something I like about Britt and AEW sees something in her clearly but she certainly needs work. I think it's clear they wanted her to be face of the division from the onset but have backed off from that a bit and are trying to fix whatever isn't working. The bitchy heel turn may work better if her promos have direction and aren't just her rambling into a commercial break. Her promo this past week was far, far better.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Britt segment tonight was best she's looked with post match beat down


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

a bit sloppy during the match, but the beatdown afterwards was undeniably great


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> a bit sloppy during the match, but the beatdown afterwards was undeniably great


One thing I liked is that they kept the match pretty short.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geeee said:


> One thing I liked is that they kept the match pretty short.


very true, didn’t drag at all

5min to 8min is about Baker’s limit at the moment


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Unfortunately for Britt, talent isn't sexually transmitted.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Best Bout Machine said:


> Baker continues to impress every week. She is far and away the best woman on the roster.


Either you're 

A. On drugs. 

B. Haven't seen Shida, Statlander, Zwole, Shanna, Nyla and Yuka.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

taker1986 said:


> Either you're
> 
> A. On drugs.
> 
> B. Haven't seen Shida, Statlander, Zwole, Shanna, Nyla and Yuka.


Give me Baker over all of them except Statlander. This aint STARDOM. If I wanted Joshis Id seek them out.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Britt turns heel and loses immediately to a random Asian with an 0-2 record.

Makes her look weak.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Give me Baker over all of them except Statlander. This aint STARDOM. If I wanted Joshis Id seek them out.


I don't agree. Britt is very average on the mic and in the ring. Nyla is a good monster heel, Shida is an awesome worker and speaks decent enough English and Shanna and Zwole are coming along nicely and have much potential.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

TheAppler said:


> Britt turns heel and loses immediately to a random Asian with an 0-2 record.
> 
> Makes her look weak.


Beat down put her over as vicious - didn't look weak


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Pippen94 said:


> Beat down put her over as vicious - didn't look weak


She looks like a loser who can't win a match. 

Loser = weak.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Hangman said:


> She looks like a loser who can't win a match.
> 
> Loser = weak.


Lost by flash pin then busted opponent's tooth out of mouth.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Pippen94 said:


> Lost by flash pin then busted opponent's tooth out of mouth.


She could have knee capped her with a shotgun and it wouldn't have mattered.

If you don't win matches you're viewed as a loser.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TheAppler said:


> Britt turns heel and loses immediately to a random Asian with an 0-2 record.
> 
> Makes her look weak.


‘Random Asian’ - GTFO mate


----------



## incomplete moron (Nov 28, 2019)

Hangman said:


> She could have knee capped her with a shotgun and it wouldn't have mattered.
> 
> If you don't win matches you're viewed as a loser.


this. amazing how 99% if people on here can't understand this simple and obvious fact lol


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Wins/losses are part of whatever story line they have going with her. Plenty of heels are heels because even when they lose they get the upper hand before all is said and done. I have no issue with that.

My problem with Britt is she still displays zero intensity. They can book her as bad as they want, but she brings no emotion whatsoever to the role. So now she’s a bitch with a supposed violent streak, but she’s a lackadaisical bitch that I still can’t bring myself to care about.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I liked the aggression after the match Britt displayed. And it worked great for her character to stomp someone's teeth out of their mouth given that, you know, she's a dentist. So that really works.

Her losing is fine if 2 things happen:

1. It doesn't become a trend.
2. Yuka actually gets some follow up.

If Yuka just goes back to Japan after this and we don't see for months, then this win was pointless. And for Britt, losing like this once is fine. But if it becomes a habit, then at some point you're just looked at as a loser.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Hangman said:


> She could have knee capped her with a shotgun and it wouldn't have mattered.
> 
> If you don't win matches you're viewed as a loser.


I forgot she even lost. 

Do remember the visual of Yuka with a bloody mouth though.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Give me Baker over all of them except Statlander. This aint STARDOM. If I wanted Joshis Id seek them out.


He listed six women and only two are joshi's.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Hangman said:


> She could have knee capped her with a shotgun and it wouldn't have mattered.
> 
> If you don't win matches you're viewed as a loser.


That's a weird perspective to have for wrestling in 2020. It's even weirder to think wins and losses don't matter. Back in the 80's when people legitimately thought wrestlers were fighting for world titles and you had to win to get a shot, that would have been the case. But, you don't need a streak of wins or strong record to get title shots. 

If you're coming from the perspective that AEW said wins & losses matter, then I agree. If wins & losses matter to the company and your "top heel" is losing, it's a bad sign. But, so far, wins & losses have not mattered. From AEW's own mouth, Britt Baker was a loser on this past episode. AEW needs to make up their mind if wins & losses matter or not.

Britt could have won dirty, then did the whole tooth thing. Have someone save her; Britt wrestles that person next week. But, if wins & loss records don't matter, then I think this part was booked fine. I don't blame you for your perspective because AEW said you should perceive that way.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Her match this week was still trash in terms of ring action but the angle with Yuka and taking out her tooth was really good. They're trying to figure it out with her, but she's nowhere near ready for title contention yet.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

All Elite Wanking said:


> That's a weird perspective to have for wrestling in 2020. It's even weirder to think wins and losses don't matter. Back in the 80's when people legitimately thought wrestlers were fighting for world titles and you had to win to get a shot, that would have been the case. But, you don't need a streak of wins or strong record to get title shots.
> 
> If you're coming from the perspective that AEW said wins & losses matter, then I agree. If wins & losses matter to the company and your "top heel" is losing, it's a bad sign. But, so far, wins & losses have not mattered. From AEW's own mouth, Britt Baker was a loser on this past episode. AEW needs to make up their mind if wins & losses matter or not.
> 
> Britt could have won dirty, then did the whole tooth thing. Have someone save her; Britt wrestles that person next week. But, if wins & loss records don't matter, then I think this part was booked fine. I don't blame you for your perspective because AEW said you should perceive that way.


I believe wins and losses absolutely matter brother. 

Let ask you something, I take it you're a Cesaro guy (same here) right now we can all agree the way he is see makes him beating Lesnar laughable. What if he did no jobs and looked a million bucks from now till the next Rumble, Could people believe he could now beat Brock? 

Yes absolutely because he's now a proven winner. It's easy to believe in people who win all the time BECAUSE they win all the time. 

Same goes for Britt. If she actually strung some wins together for a month or two the viewers would recognise her as a real star and a threat to the world's champion. Not just another heel jabronie destined to do the job.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Hangman said:


> I believe wins and losses absolutely matter brother.
> 
> Let ask you something, I take it you're a Cesaro guy (same here) right now we can all agree the way he is see makes him beating Lesnar laughable. What if he did no jobs and looked a million bucks from now till the next Rumble, Could people believe he could now beat Brock?
> 
> ...


I don't think so. That's how you get another Roman Reigns. Just winning and being invincible. I wouldn't use that comparison because Cesaro is heel and Brock is heel.

Rather, say Bianca (I consider face) was to fight a main roster female champ. She would need wins till mania. Right now I can recall awesome spots of her's, but she's lost all her major matches lately. Important matches matter. but like others have said, people remember Britt's opponent (I don't remember her name) without a tooth. A win wouldn't have added credibility in this case. 

Certainly agree you need wins. But, you don't need a streak and looking like a million bucks in every scenario. Especially for aew's women's division. I think a child could pin rhio


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Eeeeh I admit the tooth thing was cool.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

I pretty much agree with everyone here. Her interview just lacked any emotion charisma or punch whatsoever, even cringe worthy. That whole bit with Schiavone being a Starbucks worker could have actually been funny if it was delivered properly. But she did show improvement last week when jawing back and getting witty with some of the fans.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

She's trash. Her promos with Tony and Jr are cringeworthy and embarrassing. The fact that she's getting more screen time than any other woman is ridiculous too.


----------

